# Internet Crash All The Time



## Surefiregs (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok my gf moved into a apartment. The landlord already had WiFi when she moved in. It worked for a day than it started to happen. She lives in a apartment over his garage and the modem and router was in his house. So i got her a wireless usb card and it would connect then but then crash when ever it wanted. So I started to try to fix it. I had the router and modem moved into her apartment so i did not have to call him constantly and ask for him to reset it. I then tried wiring the computer directly to the router and to the modem. We have gotten three new set ups as far as modem and router. I then thought maybe its the on boards Ethernet card so i got a pci adapter and still had problems i reinstalled windows I did all the IPconfig stuff ive done everything. SO then i took it to my apartment and it worked no problem. I dont know if its the ISP fault. The isp is cox communication. Her landlord works for them and he can't figure it out either. My gf works threw her computer and she need the money income. I run two company's and i cant be over here constantly troubleshooting and fixing this just for it to go down again. :banghead::banghead:


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

next time it goes down can you access the web interface of the router?
if so then go to the status or wan setup page. Does the router have a valid wan ip?

You will also find that we use the word "crash" to mean application or OS failure. We don't refer to internet failing as a crash.

I mention this because we need to be clear that your GF was losing internet and its not her computer crashing which indicates a different problem than losing internet.


----------



## Surefiregs (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok sorry about the crash terminology. I am however wired into the modem i can log into the modem if you want.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

ideally you would be logging into the router, not the modem, when the internet goes out. As of yet I have no idea where the break is. You have replaced all of the local hardware.

Here is a simple test that may give us a clue.

go to a command prompt
type tracert yahoo.com and hit enter

You will see a hop list on the way to yahoo.com

You want to do the same test when the internet is down and post the results for review.


----------



## Surefiregs (Mar 12, 2012)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>^V
'▬' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Windows\system32>tracert yahoo.com

Tracing route to yahoo.com [209.191.122.70]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 15 ms 24 ms 15 ms 10.2.0.1
2 36 ms 29 ms 29 ms 68.9.8.173
3 12 ms 15 ms 16 ms ip68-9-7-38.ri.ri.cox.net [68.9.7.38]
4 24 ms 20 ms 13 ms ip98-190-160-195.ri.ri.cox.net [98.190.160.195]

5 14 ms 11 ms 12 ms ip98-190-33-32.ri.ri.cox.net [98.190.33.32]
6 21 ms 15 ms 18 ms provdsrj01-ae3.0.rd.ri.cox.net [98.190.33.20]
7 20 ms 85 ms 23 ms nyrkbprj02-ae0.0.rd.ny.cox.net [68.1.0.253]
8 23 ms 22 ms 21 ms UNKNOWN-216-115-100-X.yahoo.com [216.115.100.92]

9 71 ms 71 ms 67 ms ae-6.pat2.dax.yahoo.com [216.115.96.21]
10 69 ms 66 ms 60 ms ae-2-d121.msr1.mud.yahoo.com [216.115.104.91]
11 65 ms 128 ms 67 ms te-6-2.fab2-a-gdc.mud.yahoo.com [209.191.78.153]

12 68 ms 68 ms 60 ms te-8-2.bas-c2.mud.yahoo.com [209.191.78.175]
13 78 ms 82 ms 66 ms ir1.fp.vip.mud.yahoo.com [209.191.122.70]

Trace complete.

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Surefiregs (Mar 12, 2012)

Trace complete.

C:\Windows\system32>tracert yahoo.com

Tracing route to yahoo.com [209.191.122.70]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

1 * * * Request timed out.
2 * * * Request timed out.
3 * * 13 ms ip68-9-7-38.ri.ri.cox.net [68.9.7.38]
4 13 ms 9 ms 9 ms ip98-190-160-195.ri.ri.cox.net [98.190.160.195]

5 10 ms 9 ms 12 ms ip98-190-33-32.ri.ri.cox.net [98.190.33.32]
6 8 ms 9 ms 12 ms provdsrj01-ae3.0.rd.ri.cox.net [98.190.33.20]
7 15 ms 15 ms 15 ms nyrkbprj02-ae0.0.rd.ny.cox.net [68.1.0.253]
8 22 ms 41 ms 24 ms UNKNOWN-216-115-100-X.yahoo.com [216.115.100.92]

9 123 ms 70 ms 61 ms as-0.pat2.da3.yahoo.com [216.115.101.155]
10 62 ms 83 ms 59 ms ae-2-d121.msr1.mud.yahoo.com [216.115.104.91]
11 63 ms 61 ms 68 ms te-7-1.fab1-a-gdc.mud.yahoo.com [209.191.78.131]

12 69 ms 61 ms 66 ms te-9-2.bas-c2.mud.yahoo.com [209.191.78.171]
13 72 ms 61 ms 61 ms ir1.fp.vip.mud.yahoo.com [209.191.122.70]

Trace complete.

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Surefiregs (Mar 12, 2012)

C:\Windows\system32>tracert yahoo.com
Unable to resolve target system name yahoo.com.

C:\Windows\system32>


so i tried 3 times and here they are 1st one was when it was workign and last two were not


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Have you tried setting up the modem, router and your GF's computer in the Landlord's house to see if you get the same disconnects. I assume that the phone socket in the flat will be an extension from the Landlord's master socket. If this is the case, does the master socket have a test socket behind a faceplate, which the modem could be plugged directly into with a microfilter. Have you tested with new microfilters ?

Plugging just a corded phone into the test socket on its own, dialling a single digit to check for any noise on the line such as hissing or crackling and if present, would denote a phone fault which will affect connectivity.

I don't think this is a channel conflict as such, but are there any operating electrical appliances in the garage below which could be interfering with the wifi.

You may need to take your GF's computer back to your place to download Download inSSIDer and Discover the Wi-Fi Networks Around You | MetaGeek and check the channels for any other local users (when in her flat), that they aren't on the same channel (best if you can set channel 3 away from nearest) and that your GF's RSSI is around -50dB which will be the strongest signal to others.


----------



## Surefiregs (Mar 12, 2012)

Shes is hard wired to a Cable modem now there is not a router no wifi i eliminated that chance of wifi problems a long time ago by directly connecting the Ethernet into the computer. It will drop whenever it wants and comes back on its own if i hit refresh like 20 times.

It use to be set up there he moved it to her place. He has about i want to say 100 feet of cable balled up here and its all connected to her modem i dont know if it is loseing flow cause of that.

Its almost like its crashing cause of a overload.


----------



## Surefiregs (Mar 12, 2012)

Also dont know if this helps but majority of the time google loads no prob and when i type like yahoo into it it works but i click on the link and all hell breaks loose. This is happening on Firefox and IE. It use to only happen on that and games would work fine online but now even those dont.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Nothing wrong with your equipment.

You need to call the isp and have them fix the problem since its at their end.

I suspect they need to change out the modem


----------



## Surefiregs (Mar 12, 2012)

Wand3r3r said:


> Nothing wrong with your equipment.
> 
> You need to call the isp and have them fix the problem since its at their end.
> 
> I suspect they need to change out the modem


But we have already switched modems like three different times. In the last month. I'll contact them tho or make sure her landloard does.


----------



## Surefiregs (Mar 12, 2012)

I reset the modem and it was working fine but when landloard connected threw there wifi on there computer and there pc showed up in that network tab in windows 7 it started to screw up again.


----------



## Surefiregs (Mar 12, 2012)

I just got a DNS Server Not Respoding Error


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Looks now like networking problem in which case you may find this helpful Complete Guide to Networking Windows 7 with XP and Vista - How-To Geek or try assigning a static IP (outside of the DHCP range) to your GF's computer and changing the DNS to something like Open DNS or Google.

You would also need to check with the Landlord to see if they were using any static IPs for any of their devices and if so, what were they, to avoid any conflict.

Open DNS
Primary 208.67.222.222
Secondary 208.67.220.220

Google
Primary 8.8.8.8
Secondary 8.8.4.4

I use Open DNS primary as my Primary and Google's primary as my Secondary as a belt and braces.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Or use this guide for Internet sharing How Do I Hook Up Two Computers to the Internet? | Tech Tips on Salon.com


----------



## Surefiregs (Mar 12, 2012)

Yeah I looked up the static DNS thing last nite and it seems to have fixed it I don't know yet only been like a few hrs. Hopefully it works.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

As long as the line is okay, then that should stick.

Did you set it up for both the Wireless and the LAN or just for the latter as you're wired ?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

dns isn't the issue. we have an intermittent failure as shown by the tracerts that start good and end badly.

Since all the equipment has been changed this is why I suggested contacting the isp. It is normal to request a line test to make sure the line is clear and static free.

The only other variable to come up is the lanlords pc connecting via wifi.
See if you can find a coorelation between his pc being on and the internet going out.


----------



## Surefiregs (Mar 12, 2012)

Ok so we had the tech come and the levals are all messed up they followed the cable line and saw parts are like 10 years old they are rewireing the whole house sunday. Thank you so much what you guys told us helped us till they could figure out the big prob thanks.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

rewiring should make a huge difference. Best of luck!


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

Surprised the landlord didn't have problems, hope he doesn't put the rent up :smile:


----------

